# Officer Down: Constable Christopher Worden - [Hay River, Northwest Territories]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/09/2007
*Officer Down: Const. Christopher John Worden*

*Officer Down: Constable Christopher Worden* - [Hay River, Northwest Territories]

*Mountie killed in 'senseless act of violence'*

CTV.ca News Staff

The murder of an RCMP constable on Saturday underlines the courage and commitment shown by Canada's officers every day, Prime Minister Stephen Harper said.

Const. Christopher John Worden, 30, of Ottawa was shot to death while responding to a call for police assistance in the town of Hay River, N.W.T.

In a statement released Saturday evening, Harper said Worden lost his life to "a senseless act of violence."

"Constable Christopher John Worden died in the line of duty, doing what he loved, serving his country in the uniform of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police."

The Prime Minister said the residents of Hay River and his colleagues will miss the officer, who showed true courage and dedication.

RCMP officers from the Northwest Territories and Alberta continued to investigate the crime scene and search for Worden's killer Saturday.

Sgt. Larry O'Brien told CTV Newsnet that Worden was dispatched to the complaint at about 5 a.m. Saturday.

"Shortly thereafter, radio contact with him was lost. Additional members attended, found Const. Worden at the scene where he was transported to the hospital from there. At that time, he was pronounced dead," he said.

Worden joined the Mounties in 2002 and had spent most of his career in the N.W.T. O'Brien told APTN News he "started in Yellowknife, then served in Wha Ti, before being transferred to Hay River."

Worden's wife, Jody, and infant daughter live in Hay River.

He was well respected and well known among the 200 members of the RCMP's G Division in the Northwest Territories, O'Brien said.

"Chris was known by virtually everybody and it's a tough day for members of G Division," he said.

Premier Joe Handley expressed his condolences for the loss in a letter released Saturday afternoon.

"I am shocked and saddened to learn of the death of Const. Christopher Worden who gave his life while going to the assistance of others. I offer my sincere sympathies to Const. Worden's family and friends,'' he said.

"It is tragic incidents like the one in Hay River this morning that reminds us of the tremendous debt we owe the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for their continued bravery and selflessness in the pursuit of our safety and protection.''

O'Brien said they currently had no information on the type of complaint he was responding to, but that he responded alone.

"Depending on what the nature of the complaint was, it is quite common for members to attend on their own - especially in the north where we have smaller detachments," he said.

"At this time, we have not made any arrests."

Areas around Hay River have been cordoned off while RCMP questioned residents.

"A policeman has been shot but I don't know any more," a woman who didn't wish to be identified told The Canadian Press. "It is a real shocker."

Hay River is located on the south shore of Great Slave Lake, 400 kilometres south of Yellowknife.

Residents of Hay River have been bringing flowers to the RCMP detachment since word of the officer's death.

RCMP officers located in Hay River were relieved by officers from nearby detachments as they mourned the loss of their friend and colleague.

"We all know the risks that our members face daily," said RCMP Commissioner William Elliot. "Nothing can prepare us for the shock of losing a member of our RCMP family in this way."

Chief Supt. Tom Middleton, commanding officer of G Division, travelled from Yellowknife to Hay River to help staff.

With a report from The Canadian Press


----------

